# I got the lead out!



## phoebeliu (Aug 4, 2012)

hi you are really great to do this work by yourself 
if you finish it will a big success 
try that and let me know the parameter of your car. 
i am phoebeliu from electric car producer in china. 
if your electric car can not satisfy you or you want to do business about e-car, please let me know 
i will provide more models of cars and with different specification 
we have lead-acid maintanance free GEL battery or lithium battery 
have you ever decide which battery to use? 
5-m or auto transmission?>


----------



## phoebeliu (Aug 4, 2012)

our electric car are much more cheap that nissan leaf 
and max speed can reach to 120km/h 
less than $26000usd even for lithium battery powered


----------

